# bowls v bottles,



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the big drawback of bowls


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha, love it :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Furnished accomodation for mice?


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

brilliant


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Hors d'oeuvres anyone?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

soo cute :lol:


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

At least they dont have to go far for a bite to eat !


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

hahaha :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)




----------

